# Chestnut or Silver chestnut?



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

Is my horse a Chestnut or is he a silver chestnut.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

looks like a flaxen chesnut. i think if he had the silver gene it would affect his body color as well


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Silver doesn't act on red based horses.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

In that pic he looks like a palomino to me lol, but if he is chestnut then just chestnut with a flaxen mane


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chestnut with flaxen and sooty. As ND said, silver doesn't act on red horses, as it only effects black pigment.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

It's hard to tell from just a head shot... he could be a chestnut with a flaxen mane, a sooty palomino or a silver bay. Silver does only act on the black color but even though most people think bay is red based that's not the case.. a bay is a black horse with the agouti gene modifier so a silver bay would be a black horse with both the agouti and the silver gene. I would lean more towards a sooty palomino simply due to the golden highlights in his coat and the black hairs in his mane. But I'm no expert... the only way to know for sure is to get him tested.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely don't see palomino. Also definitely don't see silver bay - silver usually has white eyelashes, and the hue of the chestnut is not as deep and red as you would expect with a silver bay.


----------



## RookieReiner (Oct 13, 2011)

flaxen chestnut... love this color btw


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

*Here's a better photo*

Heres a better photo of merlin


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

He looks like a flaxen chestnut to me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Flaxen chestnut with sooty.


----------

